# Siamese mice???



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there i bought some mice, a bit of a mix bunch and there are some siamese. However when i looked on the genetics website, they dont look the same as the siamese on there. they are white with light beige / brown patches on them and they only have some dark points. does this make them broken siamese??? or something totally different alltogether?? thanks for any info


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

siamese suffer badly from moult marks ,gives them an appearance of water marks or a dappled effect.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

oww rite. they allmost look piebald but the lines or blocks of colour arent as defined.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's hard to say without seeing but that is most likely what it is.If they were piebald the white would be as white as that on your brokens.Moult marks will be lighter and darker patches but not actually white.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ill get some pics of them later and put them up


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some pics of the siamese???

IMG00446-20110307-1014 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00436-20110307-1012 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00444-20110307-1013 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are piebald.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks. didnt think they were siamese lol. different piebald to mine tho so its all good


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

But they also look pointed.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

well the male has more of a darker nose??? i dunno :? :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No, Sarah means they are Siamese piebald; Siamese mice with white markings 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

For some reason when I read her response, I took it as her saying they weren't pointed. :lol: 
It's too early for me to be on forums!

GO BACK TO BED, ME! :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhhh ok lol so siamese piebald. thanks :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

so does anyone want 2 siamese piebald bucks then :lol:


----------

